# Gun show next weekend, Mississippi Coast Coleseum



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

In Biloxi. usually pretty nice, there's always a guy there with 12 tables or so selling reloading components.

Also a lot of non dealer types with tables... you can usually make a fair deal with if they have what you're looking for.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Might have to make a road trip over there...I'm so damn tired of the shows around here. 90% over priced ARs and 10% handguns priced at or above msrp


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

BATFE was set up at the last Pensacola show... Most of the Private sellers were asking for proof of FL residence. I expect they might do the same in MS.


----------



## iwannagofish (Sep 17, 2008)

I wish I was home. I'd love to go...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

biggamefishr said:


> Might have to make a road trip over there...I'm so damn tired of the shows around here. 90% over priced ARs and 10% handguns priced at or above msrp


Josh if you wanna go maybe we can ride together to save on some gas. Ill give you a holler back today.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve you know the times and all, I'd like to leave early and get there when they open. I'll have to look up the address and mapquest it but I wouldn't think its to bad of a drive from Pcola.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

9-5 on Sat 10-4 on Sun

They DO charge for parking... last time I went it was 3 bucks


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> BATFE was set up at the last Pensacola show... Most of the Private sellers were asking for proof of FL residence. I expect they might do the same in MS.


 
WOULD THIS ONLY BE FOR A HAND GUN SELL?

just wondering as i was thinking of driving over also.

were was the BATF at in the Pensacola show set up at a table like before or just walking around.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

chevelle427 said:


> WOULD THIS ONLY BE FOR A HAND GUN SELL?
> 
> just wondering as i was thinking of driving over also.
> 
> were was the BATF at in the Pensacola show set up at a table like before or just walking around.


 
Yes for sure on the handgun sales. I think a Florida resident can buy and sell long guns in or to Alabama and Georgia residents because the states touch Florida. Not sure about Mississippi. Transporting a handgun across states lines to sell to another individual without dealer involvement is I believe a felony.

If the BATFE spent the $70 for the table at the last Pensacola gun show -- they didn't do it just to hand out information. I expect their presence was a deterrent to instill proper procedures amongst the private sellers. I wouldn't be surprised if an agent or two posed as a potential buyer to see if they could document an infraction or two -- although I heard nothing about anyone being cited for a violation. I did notice a couple of hand written signs and notices place on or behind private seller's tables regarding residency requirements for buyers...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Yes for sure on the handgun sales. I think a Florida resident can buy and sell long guns in or to Alabama and Georgia residents because the states touch Florida. Not sure about Mississippi. Transporting a handgun across states lines to sell to another individual without dealer involvement is I believe a felony.
> 
> If the BATFE spent the $70 for the table at the last Pensacola gun show -- they didn't do it just to hand out information. I expect their presence was a deterrent to instill proper procedures amongst the private sellers. I wouldn't be surprised if an agent or two posed as a potential buyer to see if they could document an infraction or two -- although I heard nothing about anyone being cited for a violation. I did notice a couple of hand written signs and notices place on or behind private seller's tables regarding residency requirements for buyers...


*i knew the old rule was states touching you could buy a long gun, but i think i heard they changed that to any state, ill have to check and see*. 
*ATF IS ON SPEED DIAL ON MY CELL*:whistling:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

*BATF SAYS*

*guns bought in Mississippi or any other state not touching Florida has to go through a dealer...:thumbdown:*


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that state or Fed and does it just pertain to long guns? I guess my question is, can an Alabama resident purchase/sell long guns from Mississippi or Florida since they are contiguous?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Going Saturday morning early if anyone wants to hitch a ride, got spot for one more maybe 2 if someone wants to ride in the 3rd row seat of a Tahoe.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

AUtiger01 said:


> Is that state or Fed and does it just pertain to long guns? I guess my question is, can an Alabama resident purchase/sell long guns from Mississippi or Florida since they are contiguous?


 
what i was told == if the state touches the other state it is OK to buy/sell long guns, 

BATF SAID *ALL* OUT OF STATE HAND GUNS HAVE TO GO THROUGH A FFL:whistling:

so we in FL can buy/sell with ALA & GA with no dealer.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Well there's TWO gun shows this weekend!

Also one in Robertsdale. Baldwin county fairgrounds which is just behind the Robertsdale HS off Hwy 59. 19477 fairgrounds Rd.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> Well there's TWO gun shows this weekend!
> 
> Also one in Robertsdale. Baldwin county fairgrounds which is just behind the Robertsdale HS off Hwy 59. 19477 fairgrounds Rd.


 
thanks for that info,

I CAN DO THAT ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, I may go there myself.


----------

